# When men get bored working shift...



## JLC52315

My fiancÃ© is home for one day alone during his long change from work and I walk outside after getting home from work and he pulls up in front of the house with a new boat. lol have to admit it is pretty awesome 
Good job gunsmoke11 you got a nice one. Cant wait til the weekend now!:cheers:


----------



## wfishtx

Nice job indeed.


----------



## JamesAggie

Saweeeet!!!!


----------



## dabossgonzo

*gotta*

Gotta get all the toys BEFORE you say I do!!!

I would never cheat on my wife I love my boat to much!!!!!


----------



## jtburf

Nice however he's gonna need a Prop!

John


----------



## JLC52315

Lol ya I took the pics before the prob.
He didn't like the one on it so he is swapped it good eye though!


----------



## Reynolds4

Very nice! Awesome tower.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

AND it's got a treehouse on it ... ! 2 birds, 1 stone ... !


----------



## JLC52315

opps **prop. typed to fast and put prob... Also, He can buy anything he wants whenever he wants before or after the I do lol.
I got this ring because he knows I don't stand between a man and his toys


----------



## gunsmoke11

JLC52315 said:


> opps **prop. typed to fast and put prob... Also, He can buy anything he wants whenever he wants before or after the I do lol.
> I got this ring because he knows I don't stand between a man and his toys


Thats right!


----------



## Centex fisher

JLC52315 said:


> opps **prop. typed to fast and put prob... Also, He can buy anything he wants whenever he wants before or after the I do lol.
> I got this ring because he knows I don't stand between a man and his toys


My kind of gal!!!!!!


----------



## mstrelectricman

JLC52315 said:


> opps **prop. typed to fast and put prob... Also, He can buy anything he wants whenever he wants before or after the I do lol.
> I got this ring because he knows I don't stand between a man and his toys


Dang...a young lady that knows how to keep the peace.
Gunsmoke, we need pics of this young lady!


----------



## gunsmoke11

mstrelectricman said:


> Dang...a young lady that knows how to keep the peace.
> Gunsmoke, we need pics of this young lady!


Lol I would but idk if she would like me posting pics of her on the web!!!lol sorry but I tell you this she is deff a keeper!!! Thats why I had to hurry and put a ring on it!


----------



## Sgrem

....its a unicorn....
...or a dude....


----------



## misbhavn

JLC52315 said:


> opps **prop. typed to fast and put prob... Also, He can buy anything he wants whenever he wants before or after the I do lol.
> I got this ring because he knows I don't stand between a man and his toys


(Future) wife of the year material right here. Hell, if he ain't got the sack to marry you, I will.

Of course, my wife might have a thing or two to say about that. Than again, there's always polygamy...yeah that's the ticket! No, wait...I dunno if I can handle two women yelling at me all the time. I hope my wife don't read this! :headknock


----------



## Ducatibilt

sgrem said:


> ....its a unicorn....
> ...or a dude....


I have no idea what you're referring to. Would you mind posting it?


----------



## speckledred

I like your style young lady! Please keep us posted after that first or second baby shows up. Gunsmoke11, fish it like you stole it! Nice rig.


----------



## Jeff SATX

It's a trap bro! They all say that and then they eat the wedding cake!


----------



## On The Hook

Does she have a sister?


----------



## JLC52315

no trap I promise you lol been with him for 8 years now.
Going strong too


----------



## JLC52315

speckledred said:


> I like your style young lady! Please keep us posted after that first or second baby shows up. Gunsmoke11, fish it like you stole it! Nice rig.


when the babies come I will be home with them til they are big enough and then it will be family time on the Cat  and of course the occasional baby sitting day where its just us and some cold brews lol


----------



## wfishtx

Jeff SATX said:


> It's a trap bro! They all say that and then they eat the wedding cake!


Ah yes...the dreaded wedding cake. I haven't met a married man yet, that doesn't blame something on the wedding cake. I can think of at least 10 things that either started or stopped after she ate the wedding cake.....none of which were to my benefit.....


----------



## vette74

JLC52315 You should start holding seminars. You could charge what ever you wanted and there would still be men on here willing to send their wife to training.


----------



## WillieT

Ducatibilt said:


> I have no idea what you're referring to. Would you mind posting it?


Here you go, it is worth watching. You will certainly understand after watching.


----------



## Jeff SATX

wfishtx said:


> Ah yes...the dreaded wedding cake. I haven't met a married man yet, that doesn't blame something on the wedding cake. I can think of at least 10 things that either started or stopped after she ate the wedding cake.....none of which were to my benefit.....


Everything changes after they eat the wedding cake! Everything!


----------



## reelthreat

shaggydog said:


> Here you go, it is worth watching. You will certainly understand after watching.


Like a lead balloon.... ducati's post was sarcasm.


----------



## WillieT

reelthreat said:


> Like a lead balloon.... ducati's post was sarcasm.


He was just wanting to know where the reference came from. Actually besides it being very funny, there is some truth to it. Even my wife says that ALL women are crazy, some are just crazier than others. She had a great laugh when she watched it. You better watch out, you may be hitting on a man.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

JLC52315 said:


> My fiancÃ© is home for one day alone during his long change from work and I walk outside after getting home from work and he pulls up in front of the house with a new boat. lol have to admit it is pretty awesome
> Good job gunsmoke11 you got a nice one. Cant wait til the weekend now!:cheers:


You may know already, but long change can get expensive! LOL
Congrats to both of you.

That shift work is good money but hard on the family. With your attitude it will work out fine.


----------



## Ducatibilt

reelthreat said:


> Like a lead balloon.... ducati's post was sarcasm.


That's the problem with sarcasm, not everyone gets it.

Congrats on the new sled by the way, sounds like you gave everything a man could want!


----------



## Bobby

8 years and still a fiancÃ© ??? Must have a commitment problem or not sure yet.


----------



## JLC52315

Nope I'm 22 lol be 23 in about 3 weeks not a commitment problem it's a young relationship that has grown into engagement and now planning our wedding. Why would we get married younger than now we got our own place got on our feet and buy any boat we want


----------



## JLC52315

Hey gunsmoke hurry and come home I bought you some bad *** new costas to have for our first trip on the new boat tomorrow! You will love them


----------



## OnedayScratch

sgrem said:


> ....its a unicorn....
> ...or a dude....


I vote dude. At least a dude can bait a hook. How the hellza unicorn even gonna hold a rod?


----------



## JLC52315

OnedayScratch said:


> I vote dude. At least a dude can bait a hook. How the hellza unicorn even gonna hold a rod?


I'll take that bet. I'll bait a hook catch a fish put it in the live we'll and re bait and cast before you can get the bait on!  game?


----------



## Sgrem

Yep....confirmed....a dude.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

JLC52315 said:


> Nope I'm 22 lol be 23 in about 3 weeks not a commitment problem it's a young relationship that has grown into engagement and now planning our wedding. Why would we get married younger than now we got our own place got on our feet and buy any boat we want


I think you deserve a Lexus or Mercedes now!


----------



## JLC52315

Alright gunsmoke your dead lol why is my face on here ?


----------



## JLC52315

Haute Pursuit said:


> I think you deserve a Lexus or Mercedes now!


Haha thanks but I love my camaro to much


----------



## essayons75

JLC52315 said:


> Alright gunsmoke your dead lol why is my face on here ?


h:


----------



## gunsmoke11

My unicorn!


----------



## gunsmoke11

.


----------



## leadhead10

gunsmoke11 said:


> Thats right!


Dude you did good!! As for the boat.. I cant wait to see it out on the water!


----------



## essayons75

I think you did find a unicorn. Congrats to you both! My wife and I got married about your age and next May will be 25 years....maybe I'll get a Shoalwater then.


----------



## gunsmoke11

leadhead10 said:


> Dude you did good!! As for the boat.. I cant wait to see it out on the water!


Thanks man I had to get on your level with that new haynie you just got! should be on the lake some time tomorrow afternoon for a bit for johns bday.


----------



## leadhead10

gunsmoke11 said:


> Thanks man I had to get on your level with that new haynie you just got! should be on the lake some time tomorrow afternoon for a bit for johns bday.


Hah you were already there with the last rig you had! Im at work for another 2 weeks. Hopefully we can all meet up sometime when I get back.


----------



## Fish fur

I notice the top of her head cut off from the pic she don't wanna show off the horn.


----------



## T_rout

sgrem said:


> ....its a unicorn....
> ...or a dude....


Hahahaha!!!


----------



## FishingGramps

*Jealous LOL*

Gunsmoke, I'm jealous as hell and I don't care if my wife reads this. hahahaha Best of Luck to you both and ... smoke, you've got a keeper! Congrats to you both


----------



## N2Fowl

Fine job on both of them good lookin items! I also work shift work and my wife hates long changes new toys atleast once a month. We have been married 1yr now and is the best thang ever good luck on the wedding and marriage life is great brotha when you get a women like you got, trust me i know! now yall go enjoy the toys and go catch some feech and post pics!


----------



## reelthreat

Fish fur said:


> I notice the top of her head cut off from the pic she don't wanna show off the horn.


It's not cut off, just a flat spot for your beer.


----------



## Dukman

JLC52315 said:


> ..... Also, He can buy anything he wants whenever he wants before or after the I do lol.
> I got this ring because he knows I don't stand between a man and his toys


LOL, as if no man has ever heard those words before. Hope you're one of the ones to make it work "till death do you part". Do us a favor and bump this thread in say 15-20 years. 

Sweet sled.


----------



## Jeff SATX

the first thing to go is always the boat, say it ain't so!


----------



## JLC52315

Jeff SATX said:


> the first thing to go is always the boat, say it ain't so!


Ill def say it aint so lol
Boat isnt going anywhere


----------



## Jeff SATX

just giving you guys a hard time, congrats on the future nuptials.


----------



## JLC52315

Jeff SATX said:


> just giving you guys a hard time, congrats on the future nuptials.


Haha that boat is our #1 and thanks!


----------



## Maybe Someday

Wasnt gunsmoke just trying to sell that boat in the classifieds?


----------



## JLC52315

Maybe Someday said:


> Wasnt gunsmoke just trying to sell that boat in the classifieds?


Yep hes got his eyes on some SCBs this time!
When I said boat isnt going anywhere I meant we wont get rid of one all together we will have A boat at all times


----------



## Maybe Someday

Well Hellll! All i can say is he better not screw up.


----------



## JLC52315

Maybe Someday said:


> Well Hellll! All i can say is he better not screw up.


screw up? whatcha mean?


----------



## Maybe Someday

I mean pisss you off to the point of you telling him to get out and you get to keep the boat. Let me guess hes looking at that wet sound demo SCB.


----------



## Spirit

JLC52315 said:


> opps **prop. typed to fast and put prob... Also, He can buy anything he wants whenever he wants before or after the I do lol.
> I got this ring because he knows I don't stand between a man and his toys





Dukman said:


> LOL, as if no man has ever heard those words before. Hope you're one of the ones to make it work "till death do you part". Do us a favor and bump this thread in say 15-20 years.
> 
> Sweet sled.


Thats what I said before marriage and in 34 years .. well, 33 3/4 years .. I've never once discouraged him or told him no to any toy .. not one single time. Skiing, windsurfing, sailing, r/c, fishing, woodworking, tractors ... lol ... the one with the most toys, wins!


----------



## JLC52315

Maybe Someday said:


> I mean pisss you off to the point of you telling him to get out and you get to keep the boat. Let me guess hes looking at that wet sound demo SCB.


No Comment haha You seem to know him a little bit lol the boy DEF loves toys
Not to sure which SCB hes got a couple hes interested in.
This is his newest addition:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

JLC52315 said:


> No Comment haha You seem to know him a little bit lol the boy DEF loves toys
> 
> Perhaps Debt Also.....


----------



## Maybe Someday

Perhaps but we will never know.


----------



## JLC52315

Not when you bust your *** at work and save and budget your money you shall be just fine


----------



## Jamie_Lee

JLC52315 said:


> Not when you bust your *** at work and save and budget your money you shall be just fine


and then the babies come.......then all that hard work and bustin' rear ends and budgeting doesn't get to go to toys anymore! (well not like it used to at least)


----------



## capt. david

Meet these young adults and his friend Saturday at the marina. Pleasure to know there still some respectful young adults in this world.


----------



## letsgofishbro

Ronn those pics don't do her any justice come on now.


----------



## gunsmoke11

capt. david said:


> Meet these young adults and his friend Saturday at the marina. Pleasure to know there still some respectful young adults in this world.


Thank you. Im glad we got to help out!


----------



## gunsmoke11

letsgofishbro said:


> Ronn those pics don't do her any justice come on now.


Haha do who justice jenn?


----------



## Rodster71

Sweet rig


----------

